# new TEE code 93355



## pleckD (Aug 5, 2015)

we have been getting denials for 93355.  We are using 26 and 59 modifier performed by anesthesiologist.  Any one having this problem and know if modifiers are incorrect?


----------



## dsisk (Aug 13, 2015)

We are having the same issues. I am trying to find the answers. will keep checking back and hope someone else will tell us.


----------

